# Moving to Portugal, Azores Islands



## jonfr500

Hello,

I am looking into moving to Portugal, Azores Islands. My plan is to move to Portugal, Azores Islands in about five to ten years time. But no later then after ten years if everything works out for me.

But I hope that I am going to be able to move sooner then that. After four years, when I am done with my school in Iceland.

What I am looking for is general web sites in english (I don't know Portuguese yet) on how to move to Portugal, Azores. 

Before I move to Portugal, Azores I am going to go there as a tourst to have a look around in Azores Islands.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## canoeman

Suggest you study these 2 sites.
1st is Portugals Ministry that handles immigration, 2nd is the EU site that gives an overview on reguirments for living and working within EU, but EU countries are allowed to impose their own criteria for certain things.

Portal SEF

EU - Help and advice on your life, work and travel in the EU - Your Europe


----------



## jonfr500

Thanks. Iceland is in the EEA, but that gives the same right as EU members in regards to residence in Portugal.

I am a self employed writer. But I am not going to move until I have the income necessary to live in Portugal.

I do not have a clear image of how expensive it is to live in Portugal, Azores.


----------



## canoeman

More expensive than the mainland, but can't be of further help than that, you really need to find someone from the Azores to help.


----------



## jonfr500

Do you know by how much it is expensive then in Portugal ?


----------



## canoeman

As I said you really need someone with local knowledge, this site gives some indication of costs in Portugal, the only Island Town quoted is Funchal Maderia, like Iceland you also need to factor in ferry or air travel
www.azoresweb.com/travel.htmlountry_result.jsp?country=Portugal

http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/chttp://


----------



## -mia-

Indexes that I have seen show that the Azores are not more expensive than Lisbon, Algarve or Madeira but are more expensive than the northern, central & Alentejo regions. 
So, some areas are more expensive some are less. I'd take CoL of Lisbon and you should be fine in the Azores. I'll keep looking for indexes that have dates on them. I hate when internet sites don't give dates for their data! 

The most difficult part will be to find an appropriate place to live at a good price. Rentals tend to be targeted toward tourist with prices that reflect that. 

Anyway, have a look (and learn Portuguese quickly) at the local newspapers:
acores.com - Jornais e revistas dos Açores - jornais online

Just out of curiosity, why do you want to live there if you've never been there?


----------



## canoeman

Maybe he likes volcanic islands


----------



## jonfr500

-mia- said:


> [...]
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why do you want to live there if you've never been there?


I want to live there as it doesn't have any icelanders. I am not so happy with my own nation so to speak.

But before I go there I am going to learn portuguese and spanish. I am also going to go there as a tourist once or twise before I move.


----------



## jonfr500

canoeman said:


> Maybe he likes volcanic islands


I in fact also like volcanoes and earthquakes. So that is also an reason for me.


----------



## -mia-

jonfr500 said:


> I want to live there as it doesn't have any icelanders. I am not so happy with my own nation so to speak.
> 
> But before I go there I am going to learn portuguese and spanish. I am also going to go there as a tourist once or twise before I move.



Ok. Great. Good luck! 
Yeah & don't bother with the Spanish. It won't help you there.


----------



## zinom

*Azores*

Hi
I live in the Azores for 5 centuries! 
Ask me anything.
The best place to live in this world! No dangerous wild animals, no snakes, no bad people. Mild weather.


----------



## somanyhands

I'm going to guess that you mean 5 decades?
That or you're a world record holder!




zinom said:


> Hi
> I live in the Azores for 5 centuries!
> Ask me anything.
> The best place to live in this world! No dangerous wild animals, no snakes, no bad people. Mild weather.


----------



## MiddleEarths

jonfr500 said:


> Thanks. Iceland is in the EEA, but that gives the same right as EU members in regards to residence in Portugal.
> 
> I am a self employed writer. But I am not going to move until I have the income necessary to live in Portugal.
> 
> I do not have a clear image of how expensive it is to live in Portugal, Azores.


Hi..
I am american expat living here in the azores for almost 30 years..and couldn't think of living anywhere else. I am an artist married to a local..a tugboat captain.
Yes, it is slightly more expensive, as any islands far from the mainland tend to be..but basically nothing to worry about..except the airfare to get here! One tends to get 'cabin fever' at times as traveling to and from the islands can be costly.
I would be happy to help.. answer any questions, or just' talk'. You do well to visit first..you will find the people very friendly and helpful..and am sure you will find a 'niche' as a writer..
My blog is.. MiddleEarths on blogspot
and I'm on face book as Mary Anne Melo if you want to contact me.


----------



## -mia-

somanyhands said:


> I'm going to guess that you mean 5 decades?
> That or you're a world record holder!


S/he said there were no bad people, not that there were no vampires!


----------



## -mia-

MiddleEarths said:


> Hi..
> I am american expat living here in the azores for almost 30 years..and couldn't think of living anywhere else. I am an artist married to a local..a tugboat captain.
> Yes, it is slightly more expensive, as any islands far from the mainland tend to be..but basically nothing to worry about..except the airfare to get here! One tends to get 'cabin fever' at times as traveling to and from the islands can be costly.
> I would be happy to help.. answer any questions, or just' talk'. You do well to visit first..you will find the people very friendly and helpful..and am sure you will find a 'niche' as a writer..
> My blog is.. MiddleEarths on blogspot
> and I'm on face book as Mary Anne Melo if you want to contact me.


I'm an artisan too!  Do you mind if I look you up?


----------



## MiddleEarths

-mia- said:


> I'm an artisan too!  Do you mind if I look you up?


Please do!


----------



## 4rivers

*The Azores.*

That you like earthquakes is good , because there are plenty of those , about 60 a day supposedly - most, too small to notice , but when you are lying in bed on a Sunday morning and you observe the bedroom wall ripple . Then it's worth pondering how much you like earthquakes. The last major earthquake on Terceira,Azores was in 1980, 4.5 on the richter scale, a drop in the ocean compared to recent ones in other parts of the world. Damage was exstensive - took 10 years for the locals to recover. Do you have any idea which of the islands you might plan to move to ?? San Miguel and Terceira are the main two with the bulk of the Azores population . Terceira has 56,000 people and about 100,000 cows - do you like cows ? San Miguel has more people , and probably more cows. 
Cost of living is cheaper than the mainland for some things IVA is 15 % , compared to 21% (?) on the mainland . Meat and fish is cheaper, fuel is a bit cheaper. 
Property is overpriced - but in the next few years , that will fall , on Terceira at the moment there are 3000 + properties for sale . Priced between 65- 300,000 plus euros . Building land can be between 15-35,000 euros for 500 m2. Banks reluctant to loan money , cash as always, is king. There is a news website ( in Portuguese ) that is quite good ,use google translator , to translate to language of your choice, News from the Azores, google it, I can't post the url, and if you want to know about property prices , google immo azores dot com


----------



## jonfr500

Thank you all for the advice and the insight into the Azores Islands. Sorry for how long this replay did take. But I was moving from Denmark to Iceland when I wrote the original message in this thread.

My plans have changed. I have found that I like it best in cities like Copenhagen with a lot of people. So that is where I am going to move next. I am not sure if that I am going to move to Azores Islands. But I am sure going to go and see the islands and the volcanoes.

Not all plans work out. This is most likely one of them.

I plan to move back to Denmark in the year 2013 if I have the income to do so. I am starting my writing career soon, or when I publish my first stuff on the e-book market.


----------



## therapydogwoman

*Living in the azores*

I am seriously considering retirement in the Azures. However, I have concerns about earthquakes, volcanos, flooding, etc. Any thoughts about my fears? Are they justified?


----------



## canoeman

Floodings not an issue yes Azures are situated in a meeting point of plates but there not been any major activity, Maderia and mainland gets more.
This is Portugals weather institute for seismic activity IPMA - Actividade Sísmica


----------



## PicoAzores

*Pico advise*



therapydogwoman said:


> I am seriously considering retirement in the Azures. However, I have concerns about earthquakes, volcanos, flooding, etc. Any thoughts about my fears? Are they justified?


I moved to Azores (Pico) recently. There were no earthquakes or any other scary events so far. The weather is sunny, some rain some days, but many days sunny in a row even in winter is the norm. Often there is the entire week or even two without rain and mostly sunny. Unfortunately they do spray some chemtrails here as well, so the very long string can be seen falling out of the sky.

I have not seen or heard of flooding or volcano eruptions here on Pico. Crime and accidents are almost non existent. The weather is mostly around low 60sF or +15 to +21C during winter days and nights are 10C to 17C, although there were two or three nights with +9C. And that's in Santa Luzia, while the larger towns by water are warmer by a degree or two. Almost any kind of tropical palms and trees can be grown here, and so vegetables and fruits as well. Lemons, oranges, tangerines, avocados, ananas (pineapple), bananas etc. The weather is most pleasant from the rest of the world and the slight humidity keeps your skin from cracking. Humidity outside of rainy days is about 50%. So it is not cold at all and not too hot. Basically 10 to 27C year round including nights. No heating and no cooling required, except if you don't like wearing sweater and like to sit around for long periods of time. I find canary Islands and even Madeira too hot and too touristy, too much crime there. Pico is the best place on the entire world. You can see 3 other islands from Pico and the volcano is the tallest mountain (from the sea floor) in the world.

Now regarding rentals they are about 150 to 3200 € per month for an apartment, perhaps 250 € a month for an entire house. If you buy a house here you don't pay property taxes for 5 or 8 years and property taxes are very low, something like 50 to 130 € per year. Electricity can be as low as €0.09 per kWh. The only "problem" is lack of international cuisine, thus I invite Chinese, Indians etc. to open your restaurants on Pico. At least for the summer season. I would say Madalena (6000 inhabitants) the largest town on Pico needs at least one Chinese and one Indian etc. restaurant. I think one or two would be enough to satisfy the needs.

Pico now has a new sea terminal in Madalena and old one in São Roque and a new modern airport in Santa Luzia. Direct non-stop flights Pico to Lisboa exist, I think once per week.

Internet and telephone services here are very reasonable and electricity is very reliable with very few cuts usually for 20 minutes once per month or so.

Once you move here you forget about the rest of the troubled world.

And I am not even retired. There are clubs here etc. Your own yacht can take you to Amsterdam, London, NYC, São Paulo etc.


----------



## mfontes

-mia- said:


> I'm an artisan too!  Do you mind if I look you up?


Mary,

I am from Albany NY and thinking about retiring to the Azores. My grandfather was born there and moved to the USA some time around 1900. I know there must be family there and will be attempting to find them. I have been lookng at properties all over the island for a couple of years. I would like a small area of several acres inland that I can put a decent garden. I would like it to be near some fresh water, either pond, lake or stream. Is it possible to find something like that on the island? If so how would I do it?

Sincerely,

Mike Fontes


----------



## -mia-

mfontes said:


> Mary,
> 
> I am from Albany NY and thinking about retiring to the Azores. My grandfather was born there and moved to the USA some time around 1900. I know there must be family there and will be attempting to find them. I have been lookng at properties all over the island for a couple of years. I would like a small area of several acres inland that I can put a decent garden. I would like it to be near some fresh water, either pond, lake or stream. Is it possible to find something like that on the island? If so how would I do it?
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Mike Fontes


I guess it depends which island you are talking about. "A couple of acres" however, in general, on any one of the islands "a couple of acres" will not be easy to find, nor will it be cheap.


----------



## PicoAzores

On Pico island I have a ~200 sqm (~2000 sq. ft.) house on 5 flat (large-terraced) acres 2km inland on main road, but no water body, except 2 km down the road is the Atlantic ocean. City water supply. Easy to dig up and make a pond in the back yard.


----------



## mfontes

What I am looking for is something inland from the coast, more in the farming areas. When I want to go to the ocean I can drive there.


----------



## azoreseuropa

PicoAzores said:


> I moved to Azores (Pico) recently. There were no earthquakes or any other scary events so far. The weather is sunny, some rain some days, but many days sunny in a row even in winter is the norm. Often there is the entire week or even two without rain and mostly sunny. Unfortunately they do spray some chemtrails here as well, so the very long string can be seen falling out of the sky.
> 
> I have not seen or heard of flooding or volcano eruptions here on Pico. Crime and accidents are almost non existent. The weather is mostly around low 60sF or +15 to +21C during winter days and nights are 10C to 17C, although there were two or three nights with +9C. And that's in Santa Luzia, while the larger towns by water are warmer by a degree or two. Almost any kind of tropical palms and trees can be grown here, and so vegetables and fruits as well. Lemons, oranges, tangerines, avocados, ananas (pineapple), bananas etc. The weather is most pleasant from the rest of the world and the slight humidity keeps your skin from cracking. Humidity outside of rainy days is about 50%. So it is not cold at all and not too hot. Basically 10 to 27C year round including nights. No heating and no cooling required, except if you don't like wearing sweater and like to sit around for long periods of time. I find canary Islands and even Madeira too hot and too touristy, too much crime there. Pico is the best place on the entire world. You can see 3 other islands from Pico and the volcano is the tallest mountain (from the sea floor) in the world.
> 
> Now regarding rentals they are about 150 to 3200 € per month for an apartment, perhaps 250 € a month for an entire house. If you buy a house here you don't pay property taxes for 5 or 8 years and property taxes are very low, something like 50 to 130 € per year. Electricity can be as low as €0.09 per kWh. The only "problem" is lack of international cuisine, thus I invite Chinese, Indians etc. to open your restaurants on Pico. At least for the summer season. I would say Madalena (6000 inhabitants) the largest town on Pico needs at least one Chinese and one Indian etc. restaurant. I think one or two would be enough to satisfy the needs.
> 
> Pico now has a new sea terminal in Madalena and old one in São Roque and a new modern airport in Santa Luzia. Direct non-stop flights Pico to Lisboa exist, I think once per week.
> 
> Internet and telephone services here are very reasonable and electricity is very reliable with very few cuts usually for 20 minutes once per month or so.
> 
> Once you move here you forget about the rest of the troubled world.
> 
> And I am not even retired. There are clubs here etc. Your own yacht can take you to Amsterdam, London, NYC, São Paulo etc.



Congratulations. Welcome to Azores.. You said that Pico needs Chinese restaurant ? You missed Chinese restaurant ? In Ponta Delgada, there are two Chinese restaurants -- a buffet. We went there and they taste the best ever than in America. Yes, in America for a Chinese Buffets and they were terrible taste. Some foods are repeating from leftover yesterday. Disgusting. 

You are not retired ? You got a job in Azores ? How ? Curiosity. Anyway, Azores are a difficult to find a job.


----------



## PicoAzores

mfontes said:


> What I am looking for is something inland from the coast, more in the farming areas. When I want to go to the ocean I can drive there.


Up top, where it never gets warm? It's permanent 30s to 50s up there. No one lives there, there are no houses, I doubt there's electricity or even water supply up there. Only rocks, shrubs and cow pastures and very often a fog or even chemtrails haze indeed. I doubt they would even allow a residence built up there. Google Azores Government and ask them by email, they do speak English. There are plenty of VENDE-SE (for sale by owner) houses on Pico and the furthest inland residential areas go are probably 3 km away from the ocean, at most. My house is the last one indeed. Between my house/land and Pico there is nothing but woods and cow pastures all the way to the peak. My back yard (about 2000 ft. long is all privacy and spectacular views: Pico volcano, both São Jorge and Faial island and the Atlantic Ocean including view of coastal towns such as Arcos etc. What's your budget? Perhaps you should go for Faial island where there is no large volcano up top, but more chance of volcanic eruption from smaller ones. And immovable property on São Miguel and Terceira is more expensive than Pico. You get direct continental flights into São Miguel and 130T people reside on that island. Anything within central or western Pico I can drive and take photos for you. Terceira has US air base on it, but they are scaling it down now significantly and there's a huge theft and break in problem on Terceira and on São Miguel. The most peaceful and crime free are Pico (15T) and São Jorge (9T). Sorry to take your time with all this writing.


----------



## PicoAzores

azoreseuropa said:


> Congratulations. Welcome to Azores.. You said that Pico needs Chinese restaurant ? You missed Chinese restaurant ? In Ponta Delgada, there are two Chinese restaurants -- a buffet. We went there and they taste the best ever than in America. Yes, in America for a Chinese Buffets and they were terrible taste. Some foods are repeating from leftover yesterday. Disgusting.
> 
> You are not retired ? You got a job in Azores ? How ? Curiosity. Anyway, Azores are a difficult to find a job.


Welcome to California, come eat at our restaurant in Toronto. Where in Portugal were you born at? You are in Florida now? Thanks for the welcome, I hope you are from/in the Azores since you are welcoming me here. The local people are very nice, welcoming and friendly. Some of them even speak English. Even the :canada: are very nice too. I'm not sure whether you have ever been to Pico but it is about 45 minutes flight from Pico to São Miguel and costs about 200-300€ roundtrip, which is a nice daily flight to enjoy a daily meal at the Chinese Buffet on São Miguel lane: Did I mention that we DO need a CHINESE restaurant on PICO :welcome: It is very good to know that São Miguel has Chinese eatery and I have heard they even have the junk food places such as MacD... I am too nervous to spell it out completely and... BurgerKing, which is not too bad for my taste. While I would protest a McD... on Pico, I would say BK is quite welcome. 15T inhabitants are enough customers for one Chinese buffet, I think.

Regarding jobs, who need jobs while on Pico? There's enough protein in the spectacular views alone and one can sleep outside all around the clock. I am into creating a traditional farm here and living off land in addition to my tiny savings. I really have no idea on the job situation on Pico, but I was told that most people live on 500€ a month salary, if lucky, up to 800€ and there's always a job for the right specialist. While in post office I saw older folks picking up cash at the counter which varied from 350€ to 650€, which must be their retirement or state support money or even salary. One can live of that on Pico quite ok. Not for the faint-hearted or the spoiled though. Rentals are 150 to 250€ depending on location. I wouldn't be surprised if rooms and small flats (in small towns or villages) were available at 50€ to 100€ per month.


----------



## azoreseuropa

PicoAzores said:


> Welcome to California, come eat at our restaurant in Toronto. Where in Portugal were you born at? You are in Florida now? Thanks for the welcome, I hope you are from/in the Azores since you are welcoming me here. The local people are very nice, welcoming and friendly. Some of them even speak English. Even the :canada: are very nice too. I'm not sure whether you have ever been to Pico but it is about 45 minutes flight from Pico to São Miguel and costs about 200-300€ roundtrip, which is a nice daily flight to enjoy a daily meal at the Chinese Buffet on São Miguel lane: Did I mention that we DO need a CHINESE restaurant on PICO :welcome: It is very good to know that São Miguel has Chinese eatery and I have heard they even have the junk food places such as MacD... I am too nervous to spell it out completely and... BurgerKing, which is not too bad for my taste. While I would protest a McD... on Pico, I would say BK is quite welcome. 15T inhabitants are enough customers for one Chinese buffet, I think.
> 
> Regarding jobs, who need jobs while on Pico? There's enough protein in the spectacular views alone and one can sleep outside all around the clock. I am into creating a traditional farm here and living off land in addition to my tiny savings. I really have no idea on the job situation on Pico, but I was told that most people live on 500€ a month salary, if lucky, up to 800€ and there's always a job for the right specialist. While in post office I saw older folks picking up cash at the counter which varied from 350€ to 650€, which must be their retirement or state support money or even salary. One can live of that on Pico quite ok. Not for the faint-hearted or the spoiled though. Rentals are 150 to 250€ depending on location. I wouldn't be surprised if rooms and small flats (in small towns or villages) were available at 50€ to 100€ per month.



Let me pm you. And what do you mean you do not work there ? I am not sure I understand.


----------



## PicoAzores

azoreseuropa said:


> Let me pm you. And what do you mean you do not work there ? I am not sure I understand.


Unfortunately I do not have any job openings as I am almost broke myself after buying and remodeling a semi-ruined house. Just started planting seeds for some beautiful exotic plants that I hope to raise and make some kind of a tree nursery farm, garden, maybe even a small botanical garden. Do you live in Florida or in the Azores? Lisbon? Yes, I know, it is economic crisis everywhere now. Look up "chemtrails" if you have time, to see what you are breathing in on a daily, hourly basis, into your lungs. In Portuguese that would probably be trilhas chimicas. Kills a lot of bees, trees and also people. A few years from now you will see what my most favourites trees are, if they survive this chemical assault from the sky.


----------



## azoreseuropa

PicoAzores said:


> Unfortunately I do not have any job openings as I am almost broke myself after buying and remodeling a semi-ruined house. Just started planting seeds for some beautiful exotic plants that I hope to raise and make some kind of a tree nursery farm, garden, maybe even a small botanical garden. Do you live in Florida or in the Azores? Lisbon? Yes, I know, it is economic crisis everywhere now. Look up "chemtrails" if you have time, to see what you are breathing in on a daily, hourly basis, into your lungs. In Portuguese that would probably be trilhas chimicas. Kills a lot of bees, trees and also people. A few years from now you will see what my most favourites trees are, if they survive this chemical assault from the sky.


I just sent pm already answer to your questions. 

I know about the chemtrails. 

So, how do you support your money if you do not have a job in Pico ? Pico is beautiful especially Mountain there. My bestfriend's nephew in law show a video of him flying to Pico where he works there back and forth and flying around the mountain.. ahh.. very beautiful. When we live there then we will fly to Pico to see the mountain.


----------



## mfontes

PicoAzores said:


> Up top, where it never gets warm? It's permanent 30s to 50s up there. No one lives there, there are no houses, I doubt there's electricity or even water supply up there. Only rocks, shrubs and cow pastures and very often a fog or even chemtrails haze indeed. I doubt they would even allow a residence built up there. Google Azores Government and ask them by email, they do speak English. There are plenty of VENDE-SE (for sale by owner) houses on Pico and the furthest inland residential areas go are probably 3 km away from the ocean, at most. My house is the last one indeed. Between my house/land and Pico there is nothing but woods and cow pastures all the way to the peak. My back yard (about 2000 ft. long is all privacy and spectacular views: Pico volcano, both São Jorge and Faial island and the Atlantic Ocean including view of coastal towns such as Arcos etc. What's your budget? Perhaps you should go for Faial island where there is no large volcano up top, but more chance of volcanic eruption from smaller ones. And immovable property on São Miguel and Terceira is more expensive than Pico. You get direct continental flights into São Miguel and 130T people reside on that island. Anything within central or western Pico I can drive and take photos for you. Terceira has US air base on it, but they are scaling it down now significantly and there's a huge theft and break in problem on Terceira and on São Miguel. The most peaceful and crime free are Pico (15T) and São Jorge (9T). Sorry to take your time with all this writing.


I have been looking at several of the Real Estate sites trying to get an idea of what is available, and what the typical pricing is so I can start planning everything. I have found a few places that have small vineyards of a couple of acres. They have been mostly on the east side of the island. There have been quite a few that had buildings described as ruins. They don't look too good in shape. On those I can't tell if the authorities would allow major repairs or not. I would like to have a large garage or small barn that I could put in a workshop. None of the listings have anything like that. Is it allowed? How hard is it to get building materials? Can I build my house? If so are there specific style requirements? I want to be at least a km away from the center of any town so I can have a reasonable sized house and work area. How do I contact the authorities so I can ask these questions? I would like to plan a trip for my family to go to the island and look around. How easy is it to get access to rooms fo ra short trip on the east side of the island?


----------



## PicoAzores

mfontes said:


> I have been looking at several of the Real Estate sites trying to get an idea of what is available, and what the typical pricing is so I can start planning everything. I have found a few places that have small vineyards of a couple of acres. They have been mostly on the east side of the island. There have been quite a few that had buildings described as ruins. They don't look too good in shape. On those I can't tell if the authorities would allow major repairs or not. I would like to have a large garage or small barn that I could put in a workshop. None of the listings have anything like that. Is it allowed? How hard is it to get building materials? Can I build my house? If so are there specific style requirements? I want to be at least a km away from the center of any town so I can have a reasonable sized house and work area. How do I contact the authorities so I can ask these questions? I would like to plan a trip for my family to go to the island and look around. How easy is it to get access to rooms fo ra short trip on the east side of the island?


You can build whatever you want as long as it is reasonable and is expanding within from an existing building or ruin. Talk to locals you will see, or if you want to spend extra $$$ go to the authorities and get a permission especially if you will be building a new building and not expanding an existing ruin. I built only within limits of my "ruin" so I am safe. No, no style requirements, you can build contemporary as well. I can take you to the Notary.

I can build you anything you want, I have a crew of masons, electricians, painters, carpenters etc. and most of us speak English too. Workforce is not easy to find, especially well skilled ones like I have.

Building materials are quite easy to get unless you want something specific, which I can deliver to you from other islands or even other countries.

Once you buy something we can find everything out for you at the authorities' places. First take a trip around an island, look around. Regarding hotels take Caravelas in Madalena. Or I can try to find out for you whether private rooms are available, are you at budget? What is your budget for the house construction? You can private-message me as well.


----------



## mfontes

*Questions*

I am still a couple of years away from the building or buying. I am starting now to look at what is available in both rural houses and small farms to decide what I want to do. I will keep you in mind as the time approaches. I could look at some of your work if you can send me pictures of it. 

Until then I will probably be planning a visit in the next year to view all the island has to offer. I want to see what is available for a handyman like me to be able to work on my projects. I am an electrical engineer and will probably be building a house that uses solar and wind for power.

I also need to know what is available to buy for standard household hardware. Here in the states there are stores everywhere. I suspect that is not the case over there.

I have read that there are a lot of homes that are sold directly by the owner, and not through real estate agents. How do I find out what is out there on the market?

I also need to know what the power supply used on the island is. Do you run on 240 volt or 120 volt? How easy is it to get Gasoline or Diesel Fuel? What are the prices for them presently? How do you get cars? I see no dealers as we have over here. I like to repair my own. Are parts available there?

How did you move your possessions there? Do you ship things by boat and then pick them up?


----------



## PicoAzores

mfontes said:


> I am still a couple of years away from the building or buying. I am starting now to look at what is available in both rural houses and small farms to decide what I want to do. I will keep you in mind as the time approaches. I could look at some of your work if you can send me pictures of it.
> 
> OK
> 
> Until then I will probably be planning a visit in the next year to view all the island has to offer. I want to see what is available for a handyman like me to be able to work on my projects. I am an electrical engineer and will probably be building a house that uses solar and wind for power.
> 
> You can and should do a lot yourself, if you need certain specialists or supervise the construction site then let me know when ready.
> 
> I also need to know what is available to buy for standard household hardware. Here in the states there are stores everywhere. I suspect that is not the case over there.
> 
> SOUSA & FILHO in São Roque near Post Office and there is Dutria near Post Office in Madalena and probably others.
> 
> I have read that there are a lot of homes that are sold directly by the owner, and not through real estate agents. How do I find out what is out there on the market?
> 
> Drive and find VENDE SE written on the house. Then go to Notary. No need agents. Also no need to pay for supervisors or contractors, just get your own crew that you trust.
> 
> I also need to know what the power supply used on the island is. Do you run on 240 volt or 120 volt?
> 
> European standard 220V. Transformers are for sale on Pico for 110V conversion.
> 
> How easy is it to get Gasoline or Diesel Fuel?
> 
> Gas petrol stations are all over the island. Diesel too. Avoid filling gas at AZORIA gas station in Madalena, close to PICO Hotel (hotel closed).
> 
> What are the prices for them presently?
> 
> Maybe 1,10 to 1,30€ per litre
> 
> How do you get cars? I see no dealers as we have over here. I like to repair my own.
> 
> You can buy a car at several car dealerships on the island. AVOID the one next to COMPRE BEM supermarket where the goats are. Don't buy a car there unless you want problems and more problems. Also avoid filling gas at AZORIA gas station in Madalena, close to the now defunct PICO Hotel.
> 
> Are parts available there?
> 
> I saw auto parts shop behind fire station in Madalena. There are probably other too. Recommended garage is the Canadian guy on the hill in Santa Luzia. He probably knows more about parts.
> 
> How did you move your possessions there?
> 
> Shipped a container after YEARS of research and quotes and the picture was bleak, too many crooks and too expensive, ended up spending close to $20 grand for a short container, again huge research is needed to deal with import duty. I would like to ask you a favour when you ship your container say in 2 years I'd like you to send me some goods (clothes, food, spices etc.) from USA, I will pay you back the purchase price for them. I did such a favour to someone else. Brought their car parts here in my container.
> 
> I will suggest you one company to ship and will tell you how to best deal with them. If you hire a wrong company you may end up being extorted for large amounts by the crooks before they release your container.
> 
> DO NOT ship a car to Portugal! You will end up paying import duty as high as $30 grand or more for an old used car. I brought a tractor and paid zero duty but it took a lot of effort with paperwork.
> 
> Do you ship things by boat and then pick them up?


Depending on your budget, you can have a D2D, P2P etc. or load it yourself etc. many options. They will deliver to your door, depends on your budget etc.


----------



## mfontes

*more questions*

If you could please tell me more about the shipping container experience you had. I have a diesel tractor with many attachments that I would like to bring over. There are many other things so I need to know what problems I might encounter. Knowing your experiences might help me.

I would like to know if there is a way to determine what houses and lots are going for in present sales so I have an idea what to plan for when I move. If you know someone who can help me look at properties presently for sale so I can see what is available that would be helpful to me. I would like to give my family some info so we can start our planning.

My goal is to take a week or so and visit the island probably early next year so I can start looking more closely and determine the areas that I find the most interesting to live.

I would like to find a place where I can have a few acres of land and plant a good garden and fruit trees. I know there are places within a km or two of the coast. I prefer the east of the island because they say there is a little less rain there.

Please tell me more of your experiences since you moved there so I can get an idea of what it is like to live on the island.


----------



## PicoAzores

Contact PT Embassy, they have all the forms to fill out to avoid import duty. They maybe let a large tractor in without duty because you would be doing agriculture which is welcomed or even supported by the local gov. My tractor was a medium garden lawn tractor.

If you can not search for properties yourself by coming here and spending time on Pico, you can hire someone to do that for you. I can do that for you, can drive extensively around and look for something that matches your criteria. While agent listings may be easy to find online, FSBO are not online and must be found by driving and even walking. hat takes a lot of time, gasoline, taking photographs, emailing them etc. If it was close to my house and a couple short drives I would do it as a favour of course, but I live 40 km from East Coast and it's a long winding road to there and steep slopes up and down. If you don't have a budget for paying someone to do that you can try to find someone on the East Coast who would be willing to find you the local FSBO properties. I know some local properties FSBO where I live, but I am not familiar with Piedade etc. although as I mentioned I can drive there and get it all looked up. If you want me to do that send me your search criteria etc. all in the detail. Yet those properties may be gone 2 years down the road.

Oh and you may find it useful, the locals work for around 500€ per month but more skilled office etc. is about 800€ per month. Hourly pay for unskilled is 5-6€ and for skilled is not much more is 8 to 10€ per hour.

Before I moved to Pico I was placing ads online and I was asking the locals in search of crew, plumber, roofers, advise. All I could find was an electrician. No one wanted to do the roof, plumbing etc. Those who did theirs skills really suck. So thanks to someone from another island and another country I had guys from other island in the Azores. Right now I know 2 carpenters on the island but they usually very busy. I can have them do things if placed in a queue, perhaps a couple months in advance. I'm waiting myself to do things in my house.

They told me that bananas grow better on the south side of Pico. Not sure how much better. I am working the soil to plant my own bananas and i am on the north side, but it is the least steep slope here in the island and plenty of Sun anyway and thus most of population lives on the north and west side, such as Madalena, Bandeiras, São Roque, Ribeirinha, probably about 11000 on North coast and Madalena out of 15000 total pop.

You must not forget how you will immigrate or will you be spending 3 months a year. Otherwise you can easily immigrate if you opurchase 500 000 € worth of property (or invest) in Portugal. Contact PT Embassy, you may be able to find a helpful and patient person there  or much better contact Regional Government of Azores, they are very helpful, just be patient, it takes time.

Talking of time, I am now 4 months into waiting for my PT Drivers License. They told me I may have to wait up to a year. They say it is normal. All you do is collect a bunch of docs and no need for exam or even driving test. All you do is give them your USDL and a bunch of docs they require and they will take your USDL away (permanently) and give you a paper doc, a temporary DL and then your waiting begins. Once you receive your new PT DL buy champagne and celebrate with friends. The wait is most likely worth it.

I don't know your budget, but I may decide to sell mine, it is 5 acres and remodeled house with an apartment; the land is flat(ened), made in large terraces of about half acre each.

DO NOT even attempt to import a car into Portugal! Buy locally, just remember cars in PT are very expensive, even as used ones. Best is to buy from friends some used junk and repair it. I bought from a dealer for 9000€ same car that sellfor around 1500€ in UK. And it has a severe transmission problem. Long story... Don't buy from the car dealer next to COMPRE BEM supermarket. They did not repair that problem, but they used my car for their own driving and used up most of my gasoline in my tank, drove about 200-300 km on it. So, if you do IMPORT a US car into PT, please share your experience here. If you get away paying very low import duty or even none, we would be very interested to know how you did (get away with) it.


----------



## PicoAzores

UPDATED TEXT (I wasn't allowed to edit it past 15 minutes, which is rather inconvenient):

Contact PT Embassy, they have all the forms to fill out to avoid import duty. They maybe let a large tractor in without duty because you would be doing agriculture which is welcomed or even supported by the local gov. My tractor was a medium garden lawn tractor.

If you can not search for properties yourself by coming here and spending time on Pico, you can hire someone to do that for you. I can do that for you, can drive extensively around and look for something that matches your criteria. While agent listings may be easy to find online, FSBO are not online and must be found by driving and even walking. That takes a lot of time, gasoline, taking photographs, emailing them etc. If it was close to my house within 5 or 10 km and a couple drives I would do it as a favour of course, but I live 40 km from East Coast and it's a long winding road to there and steep slopes up and down. If you don't have a budget for paying someone to do that you can try to find someone on the East Coast who would be willing to find you the local FSBO properties. I know some local properties FSBO where I live, but I am not familiar with Piedade etc. although as I mentioned I can drive there and get it all looked up. If you want me to do that send me your search criteria etc. all in the detail. Yet those properties may be gone 2 years down the road.

If I am on the East Coast (where I go to rarely) I will try to remember to take my camera with me and take photos of some of the VENDE SE FSBO properties if I find any.

Oh and you may find it useful, the locals work for around 500€ per month but more skilled office etc. is about 800€ per month. Hourly pay for unskilled is 5-6€ and for skilled is not much more is 8 to 10€ per hour.

Before I moved to Pico I got some of this info that I am providing you with, but in a wrapped-up tinseled and romanticized form. In a form like they told me you get milk delivered to your door every morning (it is not), free this and that, free wine, free veggies, well, part of that is true, neighbours give me lemons and oranges sometimes and I got a bottle of wine as well and gave them stuff as well and there's a fresh fish truck driving around on a speaker as well, well you got to pay for the fish of course. I did not move here to get the free stuff anyways. I had my house cleverly advertised by the previous owners with the ruined parts cleverly omitted  so when I came here I saw the ruined parts but I still decided I wanted it and now it is restored by me, in a traditional fashion. Send me photos of your house and I will send you mine, in a private msg.

I am giving you raw unaltered info, no frosting or romantization. 

Before I moved to Pico I was placing ads online and I was asking the locals in search of crew, plumber, roofers, advise. All I could find was an electrician. No one wanted to do the roof, plumbing etc. Those who did theirs skills really suck. So thanks to someone from another island and another country who gave me a lot of great advise and contacts I had guys from other island in the Azores. Right now I know 2 carpenters on the island but they usually very busy. I can have them do things if placed in a queue, perhaps a couple months in advance. I'm waiting myself to do things in my house.

They told me that bananas grow better on the south side of Pico. Not sure how much better. I am working the soil to plant my own bananas and i am on the north side, but it is the least steep slope here in the island and plenty of Sun anyway and thus most of population lives on the north and west side, such as Madalena, Bandeiras, São Roque, Ribeirinha, probably about 11000 on North coast and Madalena out of 15000 total pop.

Also, no waxing of vegetables in Pico supermarkets....  The vegs spoil fast though. I believe you can eat the peel of cucumbers safely.

You must not forget how you will immigrate to this beautiful country of natural beauty with family values and REAL houses that can withstand high wind, unlike Oklahoma cardboard boxes, or will you be spending 3 months a year at a time. Otherwise you can easily immigrate if you purchase 500 000 € worth of property (or invest) in Portugal. Contact PT Embassy, you may be able to find a helpful and patient person there or much better contact Regional Government of Azores, they are very helpful, just be patient, it takes time.

Talking of time, I am now 4 months into waiting for my PT Drivers License. They told me I may have to wait up to a year. They say it is normal. They are working on it very hard! I gave them photo of my own, cost me 5€ photo and 24€ for the DL. All you do is collect a bunch of docs and no need for road rules exam or even driving test, but you must learn European road signs and rules for your own safety. You will have to take a medical test though. It will cost you 2€ and a short conversation. They most likely will not measure your fever, your weight, nothing. Unless you look sick at the time of the driving medical exam. All you do is give them your USDL and a bunch of docs they require and they will take your USDL away (permanently, so say farewell to it before going to get PTDL) and give you a paper doc (A4 but a bit longer than in USA), a temporary DL without photo glued in (?), so DIY?? and then your waiting begins. Once you receive your new PT DL buy champagne and celebrate with friends. If you are alive by then. The wait is most likely worth it as you will be able to drive around the entire EU and beyond with it. Maybe even in the US.

I don't know your budget, but I may decide to sell mine, it is 5 acres and remodeled house with an apartment; the land is flat(ened), made in large terraces of about half acre each.

DO NOT even attempt to import a car into Portugal! Buy locally, just remember cars in PT are very expensive, even as used ones. Best is to buy from friends some used junk and repair it. I bought from a dealer for 9000€ same car that sellfor around 1500€ in UK. And it has a severe transmission problem. Long story... Don't buy from the car dealer next to COMPRE BEM supermarket. They did not repair that problem, but they used my car for their own driving and used up most of my gasoline in my tank, drove about 200-300 km on it. So, if you do IMPORT a US car into PT, please share your experience here. If you get away paying very low import duty or even none, we would be very interested to know how you did (get away with) it.


----------



## ingevdk

Hello,
i m thinking of moving to the Sao miguel.Are there also tourists in november till spring?Greetings.


----------



## Azores

For those that are looking to move to The Azores I recommend to take a look at Azores Real Estate | Sergio Mestre | RE/MAX Consultant Great house listings and if no one fill your expectations you can get in touch with the local consultant.


----------

